# Stick-Volumenverbrauch beim WoW-Zocken



## Fallenearth2207 (10. November 2011)

Hey Leute,
zock seit paar Tagen WoW mit nem Surfstick von Vodafone D2. 
Hab in paar Foren gelesen, dass man normal vom reinen Verbrauch keine Probleme haben sollte. Er so um die 20 MB in der Stunde (hab das am häufigsten als Richtwert gelesen) liegen sollte.
Ich hab aber nen Verbrauch von ca. 200 MB die Stunde und das is dann für nen Volumen von 5 oder 10 GB doch schon ne ordentliche Menge....

Hab zur Zeit noch nen Patch runterzuladen, aber den Downloader hierfür brech ich bis zum kommenden Wochenende immer ab und lad ihn daheim mit normalen Internet runter. Also kann es ja nicht wirklich daran liegen, dass ich so nen enormen Volumenverbrauch habe, oder etwa doch?

Hat jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. November 2011)

Kommt auch auf deinen Addons an, die du verwendest.


----------



## Fallenearth2207 (10. November 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Kommt auch auf deinen Addons an, die du verwendest.



Verwende noch gar keine Addons, da ich erstmal alles neu installiert hab und noch nicht mal die Erweiterung Cata hab. Hab ne lange Pause gemacht gehabt.
Also daran kann es nicht liegen


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Auch wenn WoW augenscheinlich spielbar fertig ist, kann es im Hintergrund noch Daten nachladen. So kann man schon spielen, während fehlende Elemente im Hintergrund "nachgestreamt" werden. Eventuell trifft das bei dir zu.

Auch schwankt dein Verbrauch je nach dem, wo du gerade bist. In einem einsamen Questgebiet fällt deutlich weniger Traffic an als zum Beispiel in Stormwind oder Orgrimmar wenn alle wieder am rumwuseln sind.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. November 2011)

Selbst 20MB pro Stunde wären noch sehr viel. 
Ansteigen kann es wie schon geschrieben wurde, durch Addons und bei Raids bzw. hängt oftmals beides voneinander ab. In Raid verbrauchen einige Addons mehr als wenn du alleine rumläufst.
Probier das ganze mal wahlweise ohne Addons zu spielen.
Addons die keinen Traffic verursachen sollten, sind z.B. nahezu alle Interfaceanpassungen. Addons wie Altoholic, Atlas Loot, Questaddons oder aber auch besonders Addons wie z.B. DBM, Gildenaddons oder Gearscore/Playerscore (wenn man es viel nutzt) und Recount/Omen können recht viel Traffic verursachen.

Edit:
Wenn du keine Addons nutzt, hast du vielleicht was am laufen, was laufende Programme überwacht? Vielleicht ein Firewall die durch das Spiel mehr Traffic verursacht? Sollte eigentlich nicht sein, aber man weis ja nie.
Lade dir doch mal ein Programm runter das den Traffic von den einzelnen Programmen überwacht:
http://www.trafficmonitor.de/


----------



## Fallenearth2207 (10. November 2011)

Wie ich schon sagte - Addons benutze ich zur Zeit überhaupt keine, nur die möglichen Interface-Einstellungen im Spiel selbst.
Der Downloader wird jedes mal, wenn ich WoW starte, von mir manuell abgebrochen, so dass nichts gestreamt wird.

Heißt das also, es werden trotzdem immer wieder kleine Downloads, während ich spiele, durchgeführt, welche ich einfach nicht verhindern kann?
Wenn dies der Fall ist, ist es doch nahezu unmöglich mit nem Stick zu zocken!?

Selbst 20MB wären noch viel!? Na super...ich hab mit 200MB zu kämpfen und seh so keine Möglichkeit, zu zocken.

Edit:
Kenn mich mit solchen Programmen net wirklich aus...noch nie benutzt, nie gesehen...^^


----------



## Dagonzo (10. November 2011)

Wie geschrieben lade dir mal das Traffic-Programm runter. So kommst du dem vielleicht auf die Spur.

Was mir gerade eben noch einfällt wäre, dass *bei WoW zur Zeit die Teilpatches für V4.3 über den Backgrounddownloader zu Buche schlagen* die jetzt schon freigegeben sind. Sind immerhin *schon ca. 800MB*, glaube ich. Das solltest du vielleicht berücksichtigen.



Saji schrieb:


> Auch wenn WoW augenscheinlich spielbar fertig ist, kann es im Hintergrund noch Daten nachladen. So kann man schon spielen, während fehlende Elemente im Hintergrund "nachgestreamt" werden. Eventuell trifft das bei dir zu.


@ Klein Saji ^^
Grafikdaten werden nicht per Internet übertragen. Dort werden lediglich Positionsdaten und Chardaten wie das vom Erfolgssystem oder der Bank und Quests übertragen/abgerufen. Das alles ist aber eine relativ geringe Menge.


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben lade dir mal das Traffic-Programm runter. So kommst du dem vielleicht auf die Spur.
> 
> Was mir gerade eben noch einfällt wäre, dass *bei WoW zur Zeit die Teilpatches für V4.3 über den Backgrounddownloader zu Buche schlagen* die jetzt schon freigegeben sind. Sind immerhin *schon ca. 800MB*, glaube ich. Das solltest du vielleicht berücksichtigen.
> 
> ...



Er sagte ja, dass er den Downloader immer manuell abbricht. ^^

Von Grafikdaten rede ich ja auch gar nicht. Ich rede von diesem spielen, während WoW noch Sachen nachladen muss, diese Streamingfunktion die zu oder mit Cataclysm eingeführt wurde. Er schrieb ja, dass er WoW gerade erst installiert habe. Daher meine Vermutung. Edit: Nicht kritische Updates nennt das der Launcher. (Meldung: nicht kritische Update werden durchgeführt; steht direkt links neben dem Spielen-Button)
Aber meines Erachtens nach können auch nur die Positionsdaten und Co. in der Masse zu mehr Traffic führen. Die Spieler bleiben ja nicht alle an einem Ort stehen, sondern bewegen sich, was ständig neue Positionsdaten zur Folge hat. ^^


----------



## mristau (10. November 2011)

Der Client lädt auch ohne Background Downloader dauernd Daten nach, wenn du nicht auf der aktuellen Version bist. Der Background Downloader versucht nur den 4.3 Patch vorauszuladen. Der Launcher und der Client laden währenddessen wohl noch die restlichen Daten, zum derzeit aktuellen Patch, dies wird aber während dem Spielen nur relativ langsam gemacht, um das Spielgeschehen nicht zu sehr zu beeinflussen.

Falls das bei dir der Fall ist, sieht man es inGame über den tooltip von dem Optionsmenü im Mikromenü
Ich weiß nicht genau, ob dort auch die aktuell genutzte Bandbreite ohne Addon gezeigt wird, da ich ein komplett geändertes UI habe, wo das drin steht.

Meine aktuellen Werte in OG auf Frostwolf, stark bevölkerter Server

Down 10KB/s
Up 0,02KB/s


----------



## Fallenearth2207 (10. November 2011)

> Wie geschrieben lade dir mal das Traffic-Programm runter. So kommst du dem vielleicht auf die Spur.
> 
> Was mir gerade eben noch einfällt wäre, dass bei WoW zur Zeit die Teilpatches für V4.3 über den Backgrounddownloader zu Buche schlagen die jetzt schon freigegeben sind. Sind immerhin schon ca. 800MB, glaube ich. Das solltest du vielleicht berücksichtigen.
> 
> Er sagte ja, dass er den Downloader immer manuell abbricht. ^^



Das zur Zeit der 4.3 mit Teilpatches eingepatched wird, weiß ich und deshalb habe ich den Backgrounddownloader auch immer deaktiviert und zusätzlich noch bei den Einstellungen des Downloaders "Download erst nach Beenden von WoW durchführen" aktiviert. Somit ja doppelte Absicherung, sollte man meinen....aber anscheinend haut das ja nicht hin...
Den Download will ich am Wochenenden zu Hause fertigstellen, normales Internet...da geht das ohne Probleme.

Ja und mit solchen Traffic-Programmen kenn ich mich leider kein Stück aus oO


----------



## Fallenearth2207 (10. November 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Der Client lädt auch ohne Background Downloader dauernd Daten nach, wenn du nicht auf der aktuellen Version bist. Der Background Downloader versucht nur den 4.3 Patch vorauszuladen. Der Launcher und der Client laden währenddessen wohl noch die restlichen Daten, zum derzeit aktuellen Patch, dies wird aber während dem Spielen nur relativ langsam gemacht, um das Spielgeschehen nicht zu sehr zu beeinflussen.
> 
> Falls das bei dir der Fall ist, sieht man es inGame über den tooltip von dem Optionsmenü im Mikromenü
> Ich weiß nicht genau, ob dort auch die aktuell genutzte Bandbreite ohne Addon gezeigt wird, da ich ein komplett geändertes UI habe, wo das drin steht.



Sprich, solange ich nicht die komplett aktuelle Version gepatched und heruntergeladen habe, lädt der Launcher + Client immer im Hintergrund Daten herunter und diese könnten zum erhöhten Verbrauch führen?

Während ich spiele erscheint des öfteren oben in der Bildschirmmitte ein kleiner Kreis, der sich langsam füllt (mal grün, mal gelb, mal rot eingefärbt) und da steht, wenn ich mit der Maus darüber fahre, dass gerade etwas heruntergeladen wird. Nach paar Sekunden verschwindet er dann wieder und taucht nach unterschiedlichsten Zeiten wieder auf...ist das auch ein Anzeichen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. November 2011)

Ja, genau das ist es was mit dem Streaming-Client gemeint ist.

Du kannst zwar schon spielen, aber im Hintergrund lädt WoW noch benötigte Daten herunter. Dies wird u.a. durch diesen Kreis symbolisiert.


----------



## mristau (10. November 2011)

Ja genau, dieser Kreis signalisiert, dass Daten vom Server geladen werden, die nicht auf deinem Rechner sind.
Wenn du mit der Maus über das Computer-Symbol im Mikromenü fährst, steht dort normal auch drin, ob momentan Daten geladen werden


----------



## Fallenearth2207 (10. November 2011)

Und dieser Download läuft eben auch trotz Deaktivierung des Backgrounddownloaders?

Ist dann auch vermutlich das Problem für meinen hohen Volumenverbrauch!?

Sprich, zu Hause das ganze Zeug runterladen, welches noch net aufn Rechner ist


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Fallenearth2207 schrieb:


> Und dieser Download läuft eben auch trotz Deaktivierung des Backgrounddownloaders?
> 
> Ist dann auch vermutlich das Problem für meinen hohen Volumenverbrauch!?
> 
> Sprich, zu Hause das ganze Zeug runterladen, welches noch net aufn Rechner ist




Ja, weil es wichtige Daten sind die zum Spielen benötigt werden.





kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja, genau das ist es was mit dem Streaming-Client gemeint ist.
> 
> Du kannst zwar schon spielen, aber im Hintergrund lädt WoW noch benötigte Daten herunter. Dies wird u.a. durch diesen Kreis symbolisiert.



Absolut richtig, darauf wollt ich auch hinaus.  Das erklärt dann auch den Traffic. Kleiner Tipp: wenn du mit der Maus auf den Menü-Button zeigst öffnet sich ein kleines Popup in dem du sehen kannst, zu wie viel Prozent dein WoW heruntergeladen wurde. (Siehe angehängtes Bild)


----------



## Dagonzo (10. November 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja, genau das ist es was mit dem Streaming-Client gemeint ist.
> 
> Du kannst zwar schon spielen, aber im Hintergrund lädt WoW noch benötigte Daten herunter. Dies wird u.a. durch diesen Kreis symbolisiert.


Gut ich habe zwar eine sehr schnelle Leitung (50Mbit) aber der war bei mir nach wenigen Sekunden fertig (heute), also viele Daten können das nicht sein.

@TE

Dieses Traffic-Programm ist denkbar einfach. Lese dir die Beschreibung auf der Webseite dort durch. Ist nicht wirklich schwer.^^


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Gut ich habe zwar eine sehr schnelle Leitung (50Mbit) aber der war bei mir nach wenigen Sekunden fertig (heute), also viele Daten können das nicht sein.



Du verstehst nicht, um was es geht. ^^ Der TE hat WoW (frisch) installiert und noch kein Cataclysm. Da die Daten von Cataclysm aber zum spielen benötigt werden, werden diese per Stream nach und nach geladen. Das ist nicht nur ein kurzer Moment, das läuft seelenruhig im Hintergrund mit.


----------



## Fallenearth2207 (10. November 2011)

Ahh, so langsam kommt Licht ins Dunkel 
Meine Version ist erst zu 74% komplett heruntergeladen, somit fehlt schon noch ne Ecke.
Kommt eben trotzdem einiges zusammen, wenn man eine etwas längere Pause gemacht hat, alles neu installiert hat und dann auch noch zusätzlich zur Zeit gepatched wird....

Ich lass das Spiel heut mal ruhen und versuch übers Wochenende alles herunterzuladen und teste dann nächste Woche Montag mitn Stick, was es für einen Unterschied macht.

Schon mal Danke an alle für die schnelle Hilfe  Hoffe es klappt nächste Woche und ich muss hier das Thema nicht nochmal aufgreifen 


@DaGonzo

Naja^^hab mir den Link angesehen und alles bissl durchgelesen....bin da ne echt Pflaume, was solche Programme angeht^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. November 2011)

Richtig, und den Kreis bekommt man nur angezeigt, wenn gerade Daten für das aktuelle Gebiet heruntergeladen werden, in dem man sich befindet.


----------



## yves1993 (10. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besagter Ladekreis. Mh erstaunlich wie wenig WoW eigentlich verbraucht und troztdem sofort die Latenz steigt wenn man anderweitig seine Bandbreite benutzt (Ja benutzt und nein nicht ausgelastet)


----------



## Soulii (11. November 2011)

ich weiss zwar nicht warum deine latenz bei dir schwankt,
aber ich kann im intergrund noch nen download mit 10MB/s anstellen und an der latenz tut ich mal rein garnichts


----------



## mristau (11. November 2011)

Du hast laut der Signatur auch eine 100MBit Leitung, wenn da ein 10MBit Download nix am Ping ändert, ist das ziemlich normal.
Bei nem download der deine ganze Leitung belegt, wird es sicher auch bei dir Ping Änderungen geben.


----------



## Neneko89 (11. November 2011)

Also ich kann dich eigentlich beruhigen. 5 GB sollten locker reichen. Ich hab in ner WG mit Stick gespielt, da ging die Leitung nichtmal zu, wenn man zu zweit den ganzen Monat dran gespielt hat. (5 G


----------



## Dagonzo (11. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht, um was es geht. ^^ Der TE hat WoW (frisch) installiert und noch kein Cataclysm. Da die Daten von Cataclysm aber zum spielen benötigt werden, werden diese per Stream nach und nach geladen. Das ist nicht nur ein kurzer Moment, das läuft seelenruhig im Hintergrund mit.


Ja ok jetzt hats geschnackelt^^
Aber statt per Download wäre der TE wohl besser beraten sich die Cata-DVD zu kaufen. Zudem wäre das auch vom Preis her günstiger.
Der Client müsste zur Zeit ca. 23GB haben, bis alles runtergeladen ist, plus dann später noch der Patch für 4.3.


----------



## yves1993 (11. November 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> ich weiss zwar nicht warum deine latenz bei dir schwankt,
> aber ich kann im intergrund noch nen download mit 10MB/s anstellen und an der latenz tut ich mal rein garnichts



Ist doch irgendwie normal wenn man so ne Leitung hat wie du... Wir haben leider nur eine Standart Leitung von 5mbps (Max 600kbps down, 50 kbps up)
Und ja in unserm Land ist das leider der Standart... mal hoffen dass meine Eltern sich in 1-2 Jahren finanziell wieder erholt haben und dann überred ich ihn endlich die Glasfaser freizuschalten, die bei uns sogar schon angeschlossen sind. 50mbps reichen dabei vollkommen, und für 60&#8364; im Monat vertretbar. (Es gibt nur 3 Optionen, 30mbps, 50k und 100k, da die 30er 55 euro kostet und die 50er 60 machts Sinn die 50er zu holen. 20k für nur 5 euro ist doch gut. :3)


----------



## Lilith Twilight (11. November 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Du hast laut der Signatur auch eine 100MBit Leitung, wenn da ein 10MBit Download nix am Ping ändert, ist das ziemlich normal.
> Bei nem download der deine ganze Leitung belegt, wird es sicher auch bei dir Ping Änderungen geben.



Ich bin mir sicher das er einen Download von 10 MByte/s meine und nicht MBit...ich hab ne 50MBit Leitung und wenn ich mit knapp über 6 MByte/s nebenher was lade hab ich trotzdem immer noch eine normale Latenz bei allen Onlinespielen.

Aber das liegt nicht daran das ich 50MBit habe oder das ich meinen ganzen Downstream ausnutzt, sondern eher daran dass mein Upstream schnell genug ist damit die ganzen Ack-Pakete nicht den ganzen Upstream auslasten und damit nicht andere Pakete von den Spielen blockiert werden ;-)


----------



## mristau (11. November 2011)

Ein reiner Download im Browser beeinflusst natürlich auch den Ping nicht im geringsten, ausser es wäre damit wirklich die gesamte download bandbreite voll. Das die gesamte Download Bandbreite bei nem normalen Download voll wird, ist eben seltener, je höher der eigene Download ist, da meistens die Webserver ja drosseln, damit nicht einzelne die ganze Bandbreite belegen 

Also bei mir merke ich es schwach am Ping, wenn ich nur downloade, geht von 10ms auf vllt 20ms hoch, wenn ich was auf meinen Webspace hochlade, sieht das ganz anders aus, da geht der Ping schon mal in die 1000+ms ^^


----------



## Lilith Twilight (11. November 2011)

Wo hab ich geschrieben das ich im Browser downloade? 

Bei meinen 50 MBit liegt da maximum bei 6,25 MByte/s, wenn ich jetzt spiele und im Hintergrund mit ftp/scp oder ähnlichem mit 6,xx MByte/s download hab ich trotzdem keine Veränderung beim Ping. Und wie du schon schreibst, wenn du was *hochlädst* geht der Ping bei dir in die Knie, was daran liegt das due deinen Upstream zuballerst und damit deine Antwortpakete an den Spielserver blockiert/verzögert werden was dann die hohe Latenz dort zur Folge hat...


----------



## mristau (12. November 2011)

der ping wird berechnet aus dem weg von dir zum server und zurück, also könnten sowohl up- als auch downstream wenn sie voll sind, den ping verändern, jedenfalls, wenn der ping die gesamtzeit anzeigt. Wenn der Ping die Zeit von dir bis zum server zeigt, und der downstream voll ist passiert nix. Der Ping reagiert allerdings immer stärker auf nen vollen UpStream, weil der meist wirklich voll ausgelastet wird wenn du hochlädst. Beim DownStream ist eben, wohl auch aufgrund höherer Kapazitäten immer mal ein bisschen Platz für ein Mini Ping Paket.

Ich habe Browser Download daher angeführt, weil dort 100% nix nebenbei hochgeladen wird, ausser den "Empfangen" Paketen, Genauso gut gilt es natürlich für nen FTP/SCP Download, aber eben z.B. nicht bei Peer2Peer Downloads, weil dort Upstream auch genutzt wird.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (12. November 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> jedenfalls, wenn der ping die gesamtzeit anzeigt. Wenn der Ping die Zeit von dir bis zum server zeigt, und der downstream voll ist passiert nix.



Ein "Ping", junger Padawan, zeigt immer die RDT an und nicht nur den Hin- oder den Rückweg da das implementierungstechnisch gar nicht möglich wäre. Es gibt andere Möglichkeiten wie man nur den einfachen Weg (Latenz) bestimmen kann, aber nicht mit einem "Ping" 

Ausserdem kann ich den Download jeweils begrenzen, damit der Downstream nicht "vollläuft". Bei denm Upstream kann ich aber nicht die Menge der "Ack" Pakete direkt begrenzen, da diese durch die Anzahl der empfangenen Pakete vorgegeben ist und ich dies nicht direkt in der Applikation beeinflussen kann da es auf dem Layer 4 stattfindet und nicht auf dem Application-Layer . Dies kann ich nur indirekt beeinflussen indem ich wieder die Downloadrate in der Applikation drossle.


----------



## mristau (13. November 2011)

Also so schwer ist die Implementierung auch nicht, um einzeln die beiden Wege eines Pings zu messen, außerdem ist Ping nur die Bezeichnung für das Paket, das ich versende, der Server sendet darauf ein Pong Paket zurück. Wenn man also die Zeiten beider Systeme synchronisiert hat, ist dies kein Problem.
Ping wird zudem umgangssprachlich für beides genutzt also entweder die RTT (Paketumlaufzeit, Zeit zwischen absenden des Ping und Ankunft des Pong) oder die reine Zeit von dir zum Server


----------



## Lilith Twilight (13. November 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Also so schwer ist die Implementierung auch nicht, um einzeln die beiden Wege eines Pings zu messen, außerdem ist Ping nur die Bezeichnung für das Paket, das ich versende, der Server sendet darauf ein Pong Paket zurück. Wenn man also die Zeiten beider Systeme synchronisiert hat, ist dies kein Problem.
> Ping wird zudem umgangssprachlich für beides genutzt also entweder die RTT (Paketumlaufzeit, Zeit zwischen absenden des Ping und Ankunft des Pong) oder die reine Zeit von dir zum Server



1. Ping heist nur das Utility/die Applikation.
2. Es gibt weder Ping noch Pong Pakete sonder die Pakete bzw. das Protokoll nennen/nennt sich ICMP.
3. RTT ist dasselbe wie RDT.
4. Möchte ich das sehen wie du mit einem ICMP Paket implementierst nur den einfachen Weg zu berechen, also bitte vormachen wenn es nicht so schwer ist.
5. Ist mir klar das manche von eimem "Ping" reden wenn sie eigentlich nur den einfachen weg meinen, das macht es aber nicht richtiger...


----------



## mristau (13. November 2011)

Da sowohl im "ICMP_ECHO_REQUEST" (hier Ping) als auch im "ICMP_ECHO_RESPONSE" (hier Pong) ein Timestamp gesendet wird, kann man bei synchronisierter Zeit zw. Server und Client, die einzelnen Laufzeiten berechnen. Man muss nur den Zeitunterschied zw. Server und Client wissen, bzw. optimalerweise bekommen beide das Zeitsignal vom selben NTP Server.

Insgesamt hätten wir so 3 Timestamps,

1. Ping abgeschickt
2. Ping empfangen = Pong abgeschickt (+ evtl etwas Zeit die dazwischen vergeht)
3. Pong empfangen

Daraus kann man dann die Zeiten 1-2, 2-3 und 1-3 leicht berechnen.

Der normale Ping Befehl zeigt eben nur 1-3 an

Wobei wir hiermit eigentlich schon weit am eigentlichen Thema vorbei sind, das eigentliche Problem dürfte einfach nur an den Hintergrund Downloads des WoW Clienten liegen und somit hier mehr oder weniger beantwortet sein


----------



## Lilith Twilight (13. November 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Der normale Ping Befehl zeigt eben nur 1-3 an



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, der normale "Ping" zeigt dies nicht an weil der normale "Ping" nur ICMP Pakete vom type 8&0 nutzt. In diesen Paketen ist kein Timestamp vorgesehen.

Um einen Timestamp zu nutzen müsste man ein type 13 ICMP Paket versenden worauf man ein type14 ICMP als Antwort bekommen würde, dort gäbe es dann einen Timestamp mit dem man das von dir gewünschte auswerten könnte. Leider werden aber diese Pakete fast immer geblockt von Firewalls so das sie in 99% der Fälle überhaupt keine Antwort bringen würden.

Also ok, ja es geht unter Laborbedingungen, aber es geht nicht einfach so im normalen Internet weil die Pakete beblockt werden und man auch keinen Einfluss darauf hat das beide Hosts eine synchrone Zeit haben. Könnten wir uns darauf einigen? 


So und jetzt genug des Offtopics


----------



## mristau (13. November 2011)

Ist ok, mir ist natürlich klar, dass es im allgemeinen Gebrauch allenfalls näherungsweise geht und auch nur, wenn eben in der entsprechenden Ping-Implementation ein Timestamp mitgegeben wird. Ich hatte in einer C++ Implementation genau jenen Timestamp im Paket drin gelesen, aber ich denke der wird im allgemeinen einfachen Ping Command nicht verwendet, dort wird einfach 2mal intern, also nur im programm, ein timestamp verwendet 1 beim abschicken des pakets, 1 beim erhalt der antwort und dann hat man den ping 

Mich würde hier noch interessieren, inwiefern sich das Volumenverbrauch Problem beim TE mittlerweile erledigt hat, oder ob es trotz vollständigem Download noch vorhanden ist


----------

